# Deer Creek Saugeye Clean N Cook!



## Gus Martin (Jan 31, 2017)

Hey Friends!

As part two to my Deer Creek video, I wanted to make one highlighting my method for cleaning/cooking Saugeye! Would love to hear your tips/recipes 






**Please let me know if this is the incorrect forum, I am not intending to break any forum guidelines. Happy to move this post!**


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Looked like you did a fine job filleting them.....
I like to keep the smaller saugeye/saugers because I think there convenient an don't need to do anything to the fillets. Just fillet rinse prepare. Or fillet rinse freeze.
I use a brine on turkeys an chickens to prevent things from drying out. Why do you brine the saugeye fillets? Added flavor? Take out flavor? 
I usually don't eat fish because I don't like the taste of fish. By year it ocasionly for its health benefits. If it takes out the salty flavors that would be great.....
Thanks


----------



## Gus Martin (Jan 31, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Looked like you did a fine job filleting them.....
> I like to keep the smaller saugeye/saugers because I think there convenient an don't need to do anything to the fillets. Just fillet rinse prepare. Or fillet rinse freeze.
> I use a brine on turkeys an chickens to prevent things from drying out. Why do you brine the saugeye fillets? Added flavor? Take out flavor?
> I usually don't eat fish because I don't like the taste of fish. By year it ocasionly for its health benefits. If it takes out the salty flavors that would be great.....
> Thanks


Thanks saugeye fisher! Honestly, I prefer to fillet and eat fresh meat (the same day). If I have to wait a day, in this case it was too late to cook it, then I'll soak it in salt water. It might be personal preference but I've noticed that it removes some of the fishy taste and adds flavor/moisture. I might be crazy, or it might be a placebo affect but it works for me!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Sounds good,I will try it. I usually freeze and gift my fillets. But ran out of freezer bags an have a few in the fridge I cut up this morning. I'll try it. Thanks.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

*ment fishy flavor* not salty


----------



## Gus Martin (Jan 31, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Sounds good,I will try it. I usually freeze and gift my fillets. But ran out of freezer bags an have a few in the fridge I cut up this morning. I'll try it. Thanks.


Awesome! Let me know what you think


----------

